# Phantom 7 Speed



## phantom (Feb 8, 2017)

Not so much a custom but certainly easier to ride. Seven speed hub on my repro Phantom rider.


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice. What hub did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Feb 9, 2017)

Nexus hub with up and down thumb tap shifter.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm sure you get a lot of compliments when you ride that beauty around the neighborhood.


----------

